# What should I put in my 5 galon tank?



## Rain (Jul 24, 2005)

I just bought a 5 gallon tank and what good tropical fish should I put in it? :king:


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

If it has a heater or it will stay around 75 degrees, then a small school of tetras, danios OR rasboras, AND a bottom feeder such as a corydoras catfish (cory). The school- no more than 5-6. Recommended tetra species: neon, black neons, glowlight. Danios: zebra, leopard, pearl. Rasboras: harlequin.

If no heater, than a small school of white cloud mountain minnows is really nice. Put in some java moss or other plants and they will look good and possibly breed.

Other possibilities are a few livebearers, such as platies or guppies. Start with a trio of 1 male to 2 or three females, and you will probably get babies.

BUT do it gradually. A tank has to cycle, and this takes time, up to three months . So add a couple fish to start, then 4-6 weeks later, add more. Put in a couple of easy plants in the beginning, such as java moss or java fern, do a small water change every week (10-20%) using dechlorinated water, feed lightly. And try to buy fish from a pet store that has clean, well-maintained tanks, with few to no dead fish anywhere, and with no white salt-like spots on any fish. 

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Rain (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks Judya,I just bought a Bala shark and a gourami earlier today for my 5 gallon fish tank if I knew,I would"ve bought what fish you wrote on the thread earlier.My gourami is like the boss in my tank! :razz:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It can be too small for a bala shark. They can grow big and are quite timid alone (though they're timid in companion either)


----------



## Rain (Jul 24, 2005)

Maxpayne how big do bala sharks grow,and gouramis too?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

those fish are going to get too big for that 5 gallon tank. you will soon go through and ammonia and nitrite spike, and your fish will most likely die off. also dont get one cory as they are schooling fish. my suggestion is that you return the fish, let your tank cycle, and in the meantime you could decide what fish that you want. you could have a betta in a 5gallon


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

the bala sharks should have a minimum of an 80 gallon tank and are schooling fish, they get about 14 inches. what type of gourami do you have? if you dont know, what does it look like?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> It can be too small for a bala shark. They can grow big and are quite timid alone (though they're timid in companion either)


Just a note here, It;s alreadyt o small for a bala shark, and the gourami for that matter.
Run the same idea of keeping a chihuahua in a pen the size of a cracker box, It just aint right,
The bala will not outgrow that tank, it will die Long before it try to grow.
IMHO balas are pretty sencitive fish, and their is not going to be any outgrowing a 5g about it.
Either go and get a 55g now, or take the fish back, then look at the fish you wants and research them so you don;t make the same mistake twice, 
and DO NOT listen to the shop people, most fo them will sell the average smow a betta bowl and a bala shark just to make a sale.
Just my .02 worth


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

fish that could live in a 5 gallon comfortably

1 betta
or
2 guppies
or
2 dwarf puffers
or
2 dwarf platies
or
some species of killifish

That is it


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

Q- what sort of 5 gallon is it? If it is one of the new-ish "combo" type tanks with light/filter in the hood, I have found through my own that it is nearly impossible to regulate the temperature in these tanks. with the light off, it stays about room temp, but once the light is on for any length of time the temp raises significantly- as much as five degrees. I have tried dwarf puffers, mollies, and guppies- even the guppies didn't fare well. I have moved the stupid tank to a room with more windows and now just keep the light off.

If it is a regular glass tank with power filter, flourescent light, and heater, then any of the above recommended fish would be great!
I would like to add I think a pair of paradise gouramis might actually work pretty well. they are related to bettas, and don't get very large.


----------



## Rain (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a blue grourami,for now you guys think i can keep both in my 5 gal tank and swicth them later to a bigger tank cause their cool.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if you can, i would switch them now, or return them as your tank is going through a cycle.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I have to agree...your tank is too small for them to last long in it. IMO a dwarf puffer or two would be really neat in a five gallon. Put some plants and an oto in there and I think that would be a good setup. :fun:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I just can't beleive it. They sold you a bala shark for a 5g tank? What's the aquatic trade coming to? It makes me sick with a capital ess.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> I just can't beleive it. They sold you a bala shark for a 5g tank? What's the aquatic trade coming to? It makes me sick with a capital ess.


Ya that's quite unbelievable. Rain, did you make the decision by yourself? 
I doubt that they can exist, can you return them?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Whatever you do, get them into something bigger as soon as possible.

As for what to put into your 5-gallon tank, I'd suggest...well, waitaminute.. what kind of tank is it? Is it a standard glass rectangular one, or one of those curved-face plastic ones like from WalMart? It actually matters, because some fish won't like being swished around in the curved tank while some will like it. It also determines what you can do with it plant-wise, which will make a big impact on what kinds of fish you can use.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I would suggest you take all the fish back, and diff get something smaller i found that bettas are a great first fish and love a 5 gal or get a couple dwarf puffers... but them fish are way to small for that tank!!

- Jonno


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think that you ment they are too BIG jonno.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

opps lol, i was tired when typing that... :shock: 

- Jonno


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

1 dwarf puffer or a betta.

I hope you don't get too discouraged at this point. As suggested by most, take the bala back. Even if you get a bigger tank at this point the bala still has a chance of dying due to cycling. You need a hardy fish to withstand the high levels of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate during the cycling period.


----------

